# My New Certina DS Master



## TDF (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm relatively new around here, and don't know a lot yet about watches, but I hope you'll let me join in the fun. You guys out there sure have some killer watches.

I picked this up today for what I thought was a good deal:


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Many thanks for posting - you have let us know of yet another thermocompensated watch!! It is good to see more and more brands putting quartz chronometer movements into their products.

I think this is the first PVD TC watch I have seen. Nice sturdy look to it.


----------



## RPF (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooooh. I missed the chronometer on the dial.

It's a 251.232, and not the 251.262 I'd mistaken it for.


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

TDF said:


> I'm relatively new around here, and don't know a lot yet about watches, but I hope you'll let me join in the fun. You guys out there sure have some killer watches.
> 
> I picked this up today for what I thought was a good deal:
> ...


Congratulations on that watch - it's very nice to finally see some new HEQ models coming from the Swiss !


----------



## TDF (Jul 28, 2010)

Some marginally better photos, hope you don't mind:


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

RPF said:


> Ooooh. I missed the chronometer on the dial.
> 
> It's a 251.232, and not the 251.262 I'd mistaken it for.


I just love the central minutes (ala Lemania 5100) of these movements. If you are actually using the chronograph functions for anything more than 60 seconds, it is soooo much nicer than the subdials.

Certina used the non-TC 251.262 in a number of their DS chronos over the years... This one is more of a dress watch than the OP's PVD. Good to see the TC upgrade.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Pretty cool looking concept~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

*+1*


----------



## Mattthefish (Feb 28, 2006)

I like it! Great score!


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Very nice, not easy to check for accuracy without markers on the seconds subdial though ;-)

Same movement as "our" Lacroix I'm guessing.


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

How are you enjoying the watch? How is its accuracy?

Does the manual discuss its accuracy and/or suggested wearing pattern? Did it come with a detailed COSC certificate or just the summary one seen in the first picture?

They have a link to the manual here Certina Swiss Watches - Time Maker Since 1888 - DS Concept - A Company of the Swatch Group so I was interested in seeing what they had to say about the accuracy and T/C unfortunately I'm only finding generic manuals so far, might be doing something wrong.


----------



## Benjamin Chin (May 11, 2008)

Went to Certina website, only "DS Master" is Chronometer, so other series of quartz models are not HEQs then.


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Correct, although a current watch can be HEQ and not HAQ (high accuracy quartz), like the GP 40th anniversary, the exception to the rule ;-)


----------



## h2oflyer (Oct 3, 2009)

I just sold my Victorinox Swiss Army with a 251.262 ETA movement. That is not a TC I hope.

Walter


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

It's not ;-)


----------



## h2oflyer (Oct 3, 2009)

Phwew ! Thanks Webvan

Water


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Sure, so are you looking at getting that Certina ?


----------



## h2oflyer (Oct 3, 2009)

No..When I have decided that my venture into high accuracy quartz is not satisfied with my SBCM023 I will start looking for my next. Don't know what it will be, but there will be a next.

Walter


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

I am amazed at what Longnes VHP Perpetuals go for on eBay. Longines can still supply additional links for the recent Conquest watches. The style is unique and certainly not in the sedate end of dress watches. Two of mine are rated to 200m and are still wear-to-weddings grade of dress.


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Pretty cheap yes, I understand links are expensive though, but did you mean to post this in another topic ?



h2oflyer said:


> No..When I have decided that my venture into high accuracy quartz is not satisfied with my SBCM023 I will start looking for my next. Don't know what it will be, but there will be a next. Walter


Yes I'm afraid that this is the way it goes with watches and the more you own the worse it gets...wanting another one ;-)


----------



## PedroJ (Dec 4, 2007)

Just some info from the SWATCH group and their present (end of 2010) HEQ watches production. 
I 've asked the sales rep in Spain which watches of this group (Omega, Longines, Certina, Tissot, Hamilton, etc) do have Thermoline movements. The rep had not the answer and asked the Swatch HQ in Switzerland.
The answer is: *only the Certina DS Master has a thermoline movement! *According to the info, the Constellation HEQ is no longer in production.

Enjoy your watch!


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Good info, thanks, too bad about the Constellation HEQ, I thought that the midsize Double Eagle model was still in production after looking at the reseller Omega catalogue at Tourneau but I guess not.

Wonder why they're making them go away...someone at TZ-UK was saying that the HEQ Quartz with perpetual calendar made it harder for them to sell the co-axial versions that have a higher margin...


----------



## phatpete68 (Apr 14, 2008)

As with the Longines VHP the obvious reason for cancelling the Constellation HEQ was how darn ugly they looked......Anyone with taste would stay away from them in my oppinion


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

phatpete68 said:


> As with the Longines VHP the obvious reason for cancelling the Constellation HEQ was how darn ugly they looked......Anyone with taste would stay away from them in my oppinion


Well, I have taste and I have more VHPs and Constellations than any other class of HEQ. I just don't have the same taste as you. Please be less confrontational in your phrasing in the future.


----------



## ppaulusz (Feb 11, 2006)

phatpete68 said:


> As with the Longines VHP the obvious reason for cancelling the Constellation HEQ was how darn ugly they looked......Anyone with taste would stay away from them in my oppinion


I think they are beautiful:


----------



## dwjquest (Jul 22, 2006)

ppaulusz said:


> I think they are beautiful:


I agree. Both my wife and I have a Constellation Perpetual.


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

dwjquest said:


> I agree. Both my wife and I have a Constellation Perpetual.


Now I am a little surprised - was there a Perpetual Calendar in a Constellation ladies model? :-s


----------



## ppaulusz (Feb 11, 2006)

Catalin said:


> Now I am a little surprised - was there a Perpetual Calendar in a Constellation ladies model? :-s


As far as I know ETA has never made small sized (fitted in ladies' model watches) perpetual movement.


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

ppaulusz said:


> As far as I know ETA has never made small sized (fitted in ladies' model watches) perpetual movement.


That's how I remember! (on the other hand a 252.611 can be cased in something that today would be considered a ladies watch at around 34-35mm - but that was a change in marketing and not an advance in technology :-d )


----------



## dwjquest (Jul 22, 2006)

Catalin said:


> Now I am a little surprised - was there a Perpetual Calendar in a Constellation ladies model? :-s


My bad. The ladies is simply a normal movement with date. My watch is the perpetual!! Nice catch.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

dwjquest said:


> My bad. The ladies is simply a normal movement with date. My watch is the perpetual!! Nice catch.


Eta did make smaller thermocompensated movements... The only vendor who seems to have used these is Longines but maybe Omeeeeeega did too?!??


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

Eeeb said:


> Eta did make smaller thermocompensated movements... The only vendor who seems to have used these is Longines but maybe Omeeeeeega did too?!??


Probably they did, Breitling also has one that is TC and I believe has a date, however those are not perpetuals!


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Eeeb said:


> Eta did make smaller thermocompensated movements... The only vendor who seems to have used these is Longines but maybe Omeeeeeega did too?!??


Yes that would be the 1429, non perpetual, I had posted a picture when I found out about it in the "interesting movements" thread.

Sill wondering where I can see that Certina in the flesh ;-)


----------



## phatpete68 (Apr 14, 2008)

oops! I did not know I was confrontational just letting you know why I believe they where put out of production? Sorry! If I say like this, they dont look like a pricewinner in my eyes


----------



## rbigger (Jan 1, 2011)

Was looking at this one too and after seeing your pix decided to take the plunge. No US dealers so I order directly from Certina. Couple of things...wasn't crazy about the small second hand with no demarcations, but it's growing on me. The manual is generic; I was surprised to find that that the crown was not screw-down. But it wears great and it's accuracy is spoiling me.


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

TDF said:


>


Great watch,man!I own Certina quartz chronograph too,but this Master is stunning.Can you tell me-I am very curiuos-why there are 2 second central hands?
I am curious what is the function of the 2 o`clock and 10 o`clock sybdials too.I suppose 6 o`clock dial is second one right?
Oh,I almost forgot- is there some kind of lume cover of the hands?
Thank you for answers in advance.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

The two o'clock dial is tenths of a second (chrono timing).
The six o'clock dial is wall seconds.
The ten o'clock dial is hours (chrono timing).

The long center second is seconds (chrono timing).
The shorter center hand is minutes (chrono timing).

This is based on the Lemania 5100's displays. It is far and away the best chrono timing of any arrangement in production today. The non-LCD TC ETA movements use it (Breitling, Maurice LaCroix, ...). ETA also makes an identical movement that is non-TC. It is widely used in pilot chronos.


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

Kinda old thread here,but i was Certina's website,and they are saying the DS Podium GMT is a certified COSQ, I am guessing that is a goof up.I hope it's not because i am gonna get one,that is a gorgeous watch.


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Where do they say that? I found here Certina Swiss Watches - Time Maker Since 1888 - DS Concept - A Company of the Swatch Group that they claim is is "The world's first ETA two-time-zone quartz chronograph movement beats inside this irresistible timepiece with elegant contrasts,"


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

Look here on this page,,look below the 100 meters waterproofing...This link should work.

Certina Swiss Watches - Time Maker Since 1888 - DS Concept - A Company of the Swatch Group


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

Got it, and here is the manual : http://tinyurl.com/4e6rdp3 unfortunately there aren't any specs in there, only that it is a "G10 Certina" movement. As a side note, here is another GMT that requires the sceonds to be stopped to change the second time zone.

And here is a screen capture so we can hold them to it ;-)










I wonder if there isn't some confusion on their site though since the DS Master doesn't have COSQ listed : Certina Swiss Watches - Time Maker Since 1888 - DS Concept - A Company of the Swatch Group - "Chronometer" is visible on its dial, but not on the DS Podium's dial.


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah,,i noticed that to,nothing about the DS Master,,and i want that silver dial beauty to..
I think i will try and contact them to see if we can get this straightened out.


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

I sent Swatchgroup an e-mail so i will see if they can help us..I am gonna keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

OK,,got an email back,and you tell what he is saying here...

Dear Michael,

Thank you very much for your e-mail and your interest regarding our products.
From behalf of the CERTINA team, I would like to present you our excuses about this mistake which will be corrected without delay.

Indeed, the fantastic DS PODIUM GMT product doesn’t use a COSC movement but the brand new chrono GMT one (G10.961).
The price-quality ratio of this chrono is at a very good level!
Our priorities are as always the customer (user) satisfaction and keeping the CERTINA’s DNA and spirit updated to the modern world.

BTW, the DS PODIUM CHRONO GMT family acquires a new reference which is presented actually in Baselworld 2011 edition (please see the attached press image).

Thank you again for your interest and don’t hesitate to contact me if you have some more questions.

Niko


----------



## webvan (Dec 11, 2008)

There might be a language problem, but that guy still sounds clueless as he apparently confuses COSC and manual movements it seems. Still that does seem to take care of the fact that the DS Podium is not a "chronometer".


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)

Same movement as the Maurice Lacroix Miros Diver, Christopher Ward C70 Brooklands, and Breitling Chrono Colt and Avenger Seawolf Chrono. 

I have a blue Miros Diver on order right now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)

Catalin said:


> Probably they did, Breitling also has one that is TC and I believe has a date, however those are not perpetuals!


I think that the only ETA TC calibres with perpetusl calendar are like the ones used in the Breitling Airwolf, Emergency, Aerospace etc. There is also a Krieger model that uses this caliber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

The 45mm size of the DS Master sounds large but looking at the photos carefully, it seems that the bezel is wider than the case just by a tiny bit. I'm guessing the 45mm is measured at the bezel, which would bring the case to about an mm or two smaller...


----------



## rlarsen462 (Feb 25, 2012)

Where the heck can you even find one of these?


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

rlarsen462 said:


> Where the heck can you even find one of these?


Olfert has both the DS Master with ETA 251.233, thermal compensated. And the DS First, with ETA 251.262 - similar function, more widely available, not thermal compensated. I have several of the latter (my favorite chrono movement):
Victorinox Mach 3
Victorinox XLS
Revue Thommen - Airspeed


----------

